# My experience with Lamictal / Lamotrigine



## Newky (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi all, just wanted to let you know how I've done with Lamotrigine so far and ask maybe how anyone else has done.

I'm at the 5 week mark on a 25mg titrating schedule (so one week into 75mg). So far the overall experience hasn't been great, my DPD is actually the worst it's ever been, and the effects of the lamotrigine seem like it could be contributing to it... Feel very light and floaty, depth perception is off, body is much more numb and painless than before, bouts of extreme agitation, insomnia and a few other negative effects.

Has anyone else had experience with Lamotrigine?

I'm continuing on to 100mg as I've heard this is the low end of the therapeutic dosage, but I don't think I could continue to 125 or 150 and not discontinue unless I had some hope that it could get better!

Thanks


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Interesting, I know that my therapeutic dose was actually 25 ot 50mg, I forget... Along with Zoloft and seroquel, this was for my ptsd and depression though not really dp but I have always had some form of dp but i remember it got worst when i got off of it.


----------



## Newky (Dec 11, 2013)

Doberg said:


> Interesting, I know that my therapeutic dose was actually 25 ot 50mg, I forget... Along with Zoloft and seroquel, this was for my ptsd and depression though not really dp but I have always had some form of dp but i remember it got worst when i got off of it.


Thanks. I have heard that SSRIs like Zoloft can make Lamotrigine more effective at lower doses... How come you came off it may I ask?


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Newky said:


> How come you came off it may I ask?


Too much pressure from peers to be med free. I was hanging with an anti pharmaceutical crowd


----------



## cl1mb123 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey.. I just joined this forum today after doing some research. I have been suffering from DP for a year now after a traumatic event related to drug usage.

I wanted to let you know that I am on Lamictal. I started at 25.. 50.. 75.. and now I am on 100. I had gone up to 150 but I felt really 'numb', so I went back down to 100. Throughout my entire experience with Lamictal, my DP has NOT gone away.. but the anxiety related to the DP has decreased tremendously. I often think about suicide and my DP still, but the 'scariness' of it being there is immensely less than it was when I was figuring out how to cope with this. I don't get the bottomless pit feeling in my stomach as often as I used to.. most of the time when I get scared, it is because I am convincing myself (or trying to unconvince myself) that this DP is permanent.

Before I started lamictal, I couldn't eat or do anything.. I couldn't function at work. It was awful.

TLDR:

Lamictal has helped me out tremendously in that it helps me deal with the DP, but the DP has not gone away. I am not on any other medications, by the way.


----------

